# Where to get a ZhanChi and an MF8 Tiled Megaminx



## Deweyspunkis (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys i've just recently gotten back into cubing and so I wanted to get a new cube. My main cube used to be an F-II and now that I got back into cubing I bought a Guhong because I remember how everyone used to say it was so amazing. After about a day after placing my order on http://www.lightake.com I found out about the new ZhanChi. Now I HAVE to get one! xD It just looks amazing. Anyway, I wanted to know where I can get a Black ZhanChi AND a black tiled MF8 Megaminx II on the same site for the cheapest price and the fastest shipping. By the way, it also need to be a US based site. I looked into http://www.icubemart.com and the megaminx was sold out on that site. Thanks. Also, do you guys think I wasted my money on the Guhong now? In a way I do because I feel like I should have just gotten a ZhanChi but whatever.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 14, 2011)

Deweyspunkis said:


> Hey guys i've just recently gotten back into cubing and so I wanted to get a new cube. My main cube used to be an F-II and now that I got back into cubing I bought a Guhong because I remember how everyone used to say it was so amazing. After about a day after placing my order on http://www.lightake.com I found out about the new ZhanChi. Now I HAVE to get one! xD It just looks amazing. Anyway, I wanted to know where I can get a Black ZhanChi AND a black tiled MF8 Megaminx II on the same site for the cheapest price and the fastest shipping. By the way, it also need to be a US based site. I looked into http://www.icubemart.com and the megaminx was sold out on that site. Thanks. Also, do you guys think I wasted my money on the Guhong now? In a way I do because I feel like I should have just gotten a ZhanChi but whatever.



No, you didn't waste your money on a Guhong. For the original question, go here. (A quick look tells me HKNowStore, Speedcubing Store, and WitEden have both items.)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 14, 2011)

If you can wait until July 18th, then iCubeMart will be having a sale and you will probably be able to get the Megaminx for a discount (not the Zhanchi though).

Megaminx

Zhanchi


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 14, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> If you can wait until July 18th, then iCubeMart will be having a sale and you will probably be able to get the Megaminx for a discount (not the Zhanchi though).
> 
> Megaminx
> 
> Zhanchi


 
It's sold out in Black, which he wants.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Jul 14, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> If you can wait until July 18th, then iCubeMart will be having a sale and you will probably be able to get the Megaminx for a discount (not the Zhanchi though).
> 
> Megaminx
> 
> Zhanchi


 
That's a stickered megaminx though  I wanted a tiled one. The tiled one on IcubeMart is sold out. Has anyone used http://www.rubikscubestore.com/ before? They have both.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 14, 2011)

Deweyspunkis said:


> That's a stickered megaminx though  I wanted a tiled one. The tiled one on IcubeMart is sold out. Has anyone used http://www.rubikscubestore.com/ before? They have both.



My bad. Missed that part. Fixed the original post. I personally haven't used them, but heard it's a pretty good store. If they have what you want I would go for it.


----------



## iSpinz (Jul 14, 2011)

I have both cubes in stock on my store, as Clayy9 said.

ZhanChi, $15
Tiled MF8 Megaminx, $12.99

edit: Nevermind, saw you had my store already. I would say it's as good as any other US store =)


----------



## yockee (Jul 14, 2011)

Deweyspunkis said:


> Hey guys i've just recently gotten back into cubing and so I wanted to get a new cube. My main cube used to be an F-II and now that I got back into cubing I bought a Guhong because I remember how everyone used to say it was so amazing. After about a day after placing my order on http://www.lightake.com I found out about the new ZhanChi. Now I HAVE to get one! xD It just looks amazing. Anyway, I wanted to know where I can get a Black ZhanChi AND a black tiled MF8 Megaminx II on the same site for the cheapest price and the fastest shipping. By the way, it also need to be a US based site. I looked into http://www.icubemart.com and the megaminx was sold out on that site. Thanks. Also, do you guys think I wasted my money on the Guhong now? In a way I do because I feel like I should have just gotten a ZhanChi but whatever.


 
I personally like the Gu Hong better than the Zhan Chi, but that's only because I'm having problems with crooked screws on my ZC. I am waiting on a new core.


----------



## izovire (Jul 14, 2011)

Should I stock some minxes?


----------



## emolover (Jul 14, 2011)

izovire said:


> Should I stock some minxes?


 
I am surprised you dont.


----------



## Owen (Jul 14, 2011)

The stickered megaminx is far better than the tiled one.


----------



## izovire (Jul 14, 2011)

emolover said:


> I am surprised you dont.


 
I would if I could, so maybe in 2-3 weeks I will have some.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Jul 14, 2011)

Is the qj megaminx any good compared to the MF8?


----------



## emolover (Jul 14, 2011)

Deweyspunkis said:


> Is the qj megaminx any good compared to the MF8?


 
Dont get it because it is cheaper. You will be disappointed if you get it.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys I know this is a bit off topic but which two cubes should I get along with my order out of these 3 cubes:
1. Alpha CC
2. F-III
3. Cube4You 3x3x7


----------



## Mr 005 (Jul 14, 2011)

i would get the alpha cc. i heard the F-III is not very good. 3x3x7 i dont know anything about.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Jul 15, 2011)

iSpinz said:


> I have both cubes in stock on my store, as Clayy9 said.
> 
> ZhanChi, $15
> Tiled MF8 Megaminx, $12.99
> ...


 
So I ended up buying the tiled megaminx from your site  and I bought a ZhanChi and an Alpha CC from iCubeMart. Thanks for your help guys  Btw Ispinz when should my order ship and from there about how many days do you think itll take to get to the east coast?


----------



## camcuber (Jul 15, 2011)

I have both as well. I offer the Zhanchi for $13.99 and also do have the minx but I don't remember the price off the top of my head.

speedcubeshop.com


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 16, 2011)

Deweyspunkis said:


> Hey guys I know this is a bit off topic but which two cubes should I get along with my order out of these 3 cubes:
> 1. Alpha CC
> 2. F-III
> 3. Cube4You 3x3x7



I personally like the FIII the most, but pretty much everyone except me prefers the Alpha CC. I have reviews on both if you are interested in watching them.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey man, how's it goin? ZhanChi's and MF8 Megaminxes are in stock so you can purchase them together


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 16, 2011)

Deweyspunkis said:


> Hey guys I know this is a bit off topic but which two cubes should I get along with my order out of these 3 cubes:
> 1. Alpha CC
> 2. F-III
> 3. Cube4You 3x3x7


 

I'd say your best bet is to go with the Type F III


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 16, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> Hey man, how's it goin? ZhanChi's and MF8 Megaminxes are in stock so you can purchase them together


 
1) He's already bought them.
2) You didn't have the black tiled Megaminx at that point.


----------



## iSpinz (Jul 16, 2011)

Deweyspunkis said:


> So I ended up buying the tiled megaminx from your site  and I bought a ZhanChi and an Alpha CC from iCubeMart. Thanks for your help guys  Btw Ispinz when should my order ship and from there about how many days do you think itll take to get to the east coast?


 
It was shipped today, and should arrive within 5 business days.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Jul 16, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I personally like the FIII the most, but pretty much everyone except me prefers the Alpha CC. I have reviews on both if you are interested in watching them.


 Yea I saw your reviews on the cubes and I heard a lot of bad stuff about the F-III so I went with the Alpha CC partly because of that and because it looks awesome  I don't plan on using it as a main cube i'll probably use the zhanchi or guhong as my main. I was a big fan of the F-II so I was a bit dissapointed but yea maybe sometime in the future ill get one. Thanks!



iCubeTime said:


> Hey man, how's it goin? ZhanChi's and MF8 Megaminxes are in stock so you can purchase them together


 Hey iCubeTime (big fan xD) Yea I wish you would've had them stocked earlier 0_0 I emailed you to see when you would get them and you said that night or next week so when I didnt see it that night so I ended up ordering the cubes the next day. Great site though and thanks!

Edit: Btw, are you going to put up an F-III review???


camcuber said:


> I have both as well. I offer the Zhanchi for $13.99 and also do have the minx but I don't remember the price off the top of my head.
> 
> speedcubeshop.com


 Hey! (Big fan xD) Yea I love your site but it didn't have the Alpha CC and I wanted to get it with my zhanchi  Great deal on the zhanchi though. Keep up the good site + vids


----------



## champion (Jul 17, 2011)

We have both MF8 Megaminx(Stickered or Tiled,V2) and DaYan ZhanChi. If you dont care about the delivery time(may takes about 7-10days), may you can consider it.
1.MF8 Megaminx V2 (Stickered black/white/transparent/transparent yellow,Tiled black/white)
2.DaYan ZhanChi (black/white)


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Jul 17, 2011)

champion said:


> We have both MF8 Megaminx(Stickered or Tiled,V2) and DaYan ZhanChi. If you dont care about the delivery time(may takes about 7-10days), may you can consider it.
> 1.MF8 Megaminx V2 (Stickered black/white/transparent/transparent yellow,Tiled black/white)
> 2.DaYan ZhanChi (black/white)


 Well I already ordered my stuff but i'll definitely consider it with my next purchase. Thanks


----------

